# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  05/06/2014 [FURIOUSGOLD] Update Information for PACKS 5, 6, 12 + FULL INSTALLER !

## mohamed73

What's new ? 
PACK 5 
[x] HUAWEI ETS 6630 - DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST
[x] ZTE F555 MPCS_US_P671A91V1.0.0B05-S - DIRECT UNLOCK -
[x] NEW ZTE KIS FIRMWARES SUPPORT    
PACK 6 
[x] *OT-4015T* & *OT-4037* NEW ALGO CODES READING - WORLD FIRST
[x] OT-4018, OT-4035, OT-4036, OT-982, OT-P323, OT-322, OT-P320,  OT-P312, OT-P310, OT-982 FULLY SUPPORTED. INCL. FLASH FILES ADDED ON  SUPPORT.
[x] ALL LATEST MODELS SUPPORT ADDED
[x] OVER *5GB* OF FLASH FILES ADDED ON SUPPORT. NOW OVER *1300GB* OF FLASH FILES !!!! BIGGEST FLASH COLLECTION EVER FOUND ON MARKET !!! 
OTSmart Alcatel / Huawei / ZTE Android Servicing Tool -FEATURES AND MODELS-  *NOTE: IF YOU SEE NO AT DIRECT UNLOCK/READ CODES THEN YOU NEED TO USE MTKREADER FOR UNLOCKING* 
Model: *OT-903* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-903D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-916* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-916D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-918* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-918D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-918N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-918S* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-922* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-928* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-982* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-985* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-985D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-985N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-985S* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-986* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-991* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-991D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-991S* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-991T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-992D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-997* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-997D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-998* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-3201* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4005D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4007* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4007D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4007E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4010* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4010D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4010E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4011* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4015* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4015D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4015N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4015T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4016* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4016D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4018* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4029* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4030* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4030D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4030E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4030Y* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-4032* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4033* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4033D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4033E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4035* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-4036* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5020W* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5021E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-5035* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-5035D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-5035E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-5036* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5036D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5037* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-5037E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6010* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6010D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6012* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6012D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6012E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6030* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6030D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6030N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6032* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6033* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6033M* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6033Q* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-6037* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6040* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6040D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6040E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-6043D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7024N* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7024W* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7025* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7025D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7040* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7040D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7040E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7041* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7041D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7045* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-7047D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8008* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8008D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8008W* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8020* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8020D* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-8020E* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-C919* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT C985* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *OT-P310* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-P312* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-P320* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-P321* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-P322* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *OT-P323* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *AURUS* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *MS3B* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *MTC 960* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *MTC 970* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *MTC 970H* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *MTC 972* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *MTC 975* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Evolve* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Fierce* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Glory 2* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Hero* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Idol Mini* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Idol Ultra* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Idol* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Idol 2* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch MPOP* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Pixi* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Pop C1* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Pop C3* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Pop C5* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Pop C7* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Scribe HD* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Snap LTE* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch Snap* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *One Touch SPOP* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Star* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch Soleil* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch TPOP* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *One Touch XPOP* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Orange San Remo* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Orange Hiro/Sosh* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *Orange kivo* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Orange Yomi* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *Panasonic P51* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *Panasonic T31* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *T-MOBILE MOVE2* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Vodafone 785* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *Vodafone Smart Mini 4* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *SFR STARTRAIL 4* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *Vodafone 861* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Vodafone 875* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Vodafone 958* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *Vodafone 975* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TMN A70* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *BLU LIFE PLAY* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *ORANGE REYO* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *ZTE BLADE Q* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *ORANGE ZILO* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *ZTE V987* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *COSMOTE XCEED* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *CLARO M4 SS990* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *NO*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *HUAWEI G610S-U00* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *HUAWEI G730-T00* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *NO*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL 4110* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL 6110A* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL A919* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL A966* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL A980* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL A986* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL E928* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL J210* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL J300* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL J330* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL J610* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL J720* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL J726T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL J920* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL J926T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL P600* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL P606* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL P606T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S500* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S520* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S530T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S600* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S710* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S800* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S810* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S820* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S850* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL S860* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S950* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S950T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S960* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL S960T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL W939* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL W969* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *NO*]
Model: *TCL Y900* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL Y910* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]
Model: *TCL Y910T* [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [CHANGE PROVIDER ID: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK AND/OR CODE_READ: *YES*]  
FLASHES ADDED:
  Code:
 OT-4015T/4015T-2[X=A]AQUS1.osp
OT-982/982X-2[X=A,B,C,D]MSRU1.osp
OT-4035/4035-2[X=A]SWII1.osp
OT-4036/4036E-2[X=A]SPPH2.osp
OT-4036/4036E-2[X=A]SPPH1.osp
OT-4018/4018-2[X=A]SOUL3.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]TLCZ1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAZ1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALMT1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]TBGR1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALPL1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]EOBA1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALFR1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]TBPL1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALIN1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALIR2.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALGE1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALSI1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAP1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAL1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]WNIT1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]TBHR1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAT1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAE4.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALRU1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]MDTN1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALVN1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALDE1.osp
OT-P320/P320A-2[X=A,B]NNEC1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]VPLK1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALEU1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALEG2.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]EKES1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAE2.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAP4.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]TNHU1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]BHBA1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALHK1.osp
OT-P320/P320X-2[X=A,B]ALAP2.osp
OT-P322/P322X-2[X=R,S]FDHK1.osp
OT-P322/P322X-2[X=R,S]FDPL1.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDDEK.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDGB2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDIE2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDHU2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDCZ2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDAL2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDTR2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDPT2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDDE2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDGR2.osp
OT-P323/P323X-2[X=M]VDRO2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALHK1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]VDZA1.osp
OT-P310/P310A-2[X=A,B]B6CA1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAP2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALMR1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]D9KH1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAT1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALIT1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALRU1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGCD1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGVU1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGPL1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]C3GN1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAZ1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALIR2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAP4.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALNA1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ATNE1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALCI1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]VNHR1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGGN1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALGE1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALGW1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALBW1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGNE1.osp
OT-P310/P310A-2[X=A,B]AVCO1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGFA1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALEG1.osp
OT-P310/P310A-2[X=A,B]AVDO1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]DHMY1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALIR4.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGSN1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALMZ1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]VPLK1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGML1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALEU2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAL1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGCF1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]TIIT1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAE4.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALAE2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGCM1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALZM1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALPL1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALKE1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALDE1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALFR1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALDZ1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]TLCZ1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]VPIN1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALUG1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]RGKE1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALIN1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALMA1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALPT1.osp
OT-P310/P310A-2[X=A,B]C2PH1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALEG2.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]TBGR1.osp
OT-P310/P310X-2[X=A,B]ALGH1.osp
OT-P312/P312X-2[X=R,S]FDPL1.osp 
PACK 12  
    ADDED NEW UNLOCK SOLUTION FOR NEXT MODELS: 
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Super Imei,Read Original Image,Write Original  Image
Samsung N9005                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Super Imei,Read Original Image,Write Original  Image
Samsung SM-N9005                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Super Imei,Read Original Image,Write Original  Image 
    IMPROVED SUPPORT FOR NEXT MODELS: 
AT&T I747M                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup
KDDI Galaxy Note 3 LTE SCL22       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
KDDI N900J                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
KDDI SM-N900J                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
NTT DoCoMo Galaxy Note III SC-01F  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
NTT DoCoMo N900D                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
NTT DoCoMo SM-N900D                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
NTT Docomo SC-02E                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung B5330B                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser
Samsung B5330L                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Super Imei,Read Original Image,Write Original  Image
Samsung GT-I9195                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup
Samsung GT-I9300                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9300T                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9305                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9305N                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9305T                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-N7105                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-N7105T                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9305N                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-I9305T                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-N7105                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung GT-N7105T                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock  Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
Samsung N900K                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung N900P                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung N900U                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung SM-N900K                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung SM-N900P                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung SM-N900T                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
Samsung SM-N900U                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   
FULL INSTALLER ADDED TO SUPPORT : 
MIRROR AVAILABLE HERE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *FACEBOOK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YOUTUBE:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

